# Best type of feeders..



## Michael B (Feb 6, 2010)

All feeders have their purpose. I like frame feeders. Keeps the syrup close to the bees and they can feed without breaking the cluster. It help in spring when they are on brood. There is drowning but it's not a deal breaker.


----------



## Billboard (Dec 28, 2014)

With the frame feeder should you use the cap and ladder system like the ones at mann lake? That should help with drowning right?


----------



## Michael B (Feb 6, 2010)

I run a few hundred Mann lake cap and ladder feeders. It does help but it's not perfect.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

If you go frame feeders, be sure and get the type that have the caps and ladders that cover the feeder and have a mesh ladder that lets the bees climb out of the feeders if they fall into the syrup. Entrance or boardman feeders are best used to provide water in the summer, they cause robbing if filled with syrup. I use the hive top feeders that use a super and plastic liner. The liner sits inside and a rim goes around the top of the super to hold the liner. The liner has a slot covered with screen in the center and has a section on each side for syrup. You can check syrup level without bees flying out of the hive. Same for filling. Most beeks use caulk to run a bead along the ends of the screen to keep bees from getting under the screen and drowning. You can get a food grade or aquarium caulk if you're worried about the caulk hurting the bees. The hive top feeder also holds more syrup so you refill less often.


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

I use frame,hive top or rapid feeders depending on the time of year and size of hive.
Easiest with no bee kill is the rapid feeder but they don't hold as much as a regular hive top feeder. On the up side they are easy to refill.


----------



## JohnNY78 (Oct 25, 2013)

i use the mann lake frame feeders with the cap and ladder. some still drowned but nothing significant . the one gallon feeders are on sale this week.


----------



## ccar2000 (Aug 9, 2009)

+1 frame feeders with cap and ladders.


----------



## Kenww (Apr 14, 2013)

Just bought some frame feeders from Kelly. They don't fit together too well. Look like they'll work. Are the mann lake better?


----------



## MTN-Bees (Jan 27, 2014)

I primarily use the Mann Lake 1 and 2 gallon frame feeders with cap and ladder. I also use top feeders, paint cans, and mason jars. Each type has there uses, pros, and cons. The one advantage to frame feeders is the syrup stays warmer being in with the bees. That is an advantage with starting packages in cool climates. If we are getting real cold nights after starting packages I will move an empty frame between the wall of the hive and the frame feeder to keep the feeder off the cold wall of the hive. Helps keep the syrup a little warmer.


----------



## ccar2000 (Aug 9, 2009)

Kenww said:


> Just bought some frame feeders from Kelly. They don't fit together too well. Look like they'll work. Are the mann lake better?


I got mine from Mother Lode
http://www.motherlodeproducts.com/


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

When I did feed, the bees were fed with this set up. The best part.... they're FREE!


----------



## David W. (Jul 10, 2010)

How good are the ones from motherlodeproducts.com looks like a good price, don't know about shipping prices to Ohio.


----------



## Thershey (Mar 12, 2014)

ccar2000 said:


> I got mine from Mother Lode
> http://www.motherlodeproducts.com/


$2.40-$2.60 each, that's a great deal. I've got a box load in transit from Brushy ?Mountain right now at $5.00 each. Where's that screwed cartoon we see around here?


----------



## dsegrest (May 15, 2014)

Billboard said:


> With the frame feeder should you use the cap and ladder system like the ones at mann lake? That should help with drowning right?


When I cleaned my Mann-lake frame feeders at the end of fall feeding, there were practically no dead bees. I use the top-feeders if the top box is a medium and the frame feeders if it i s a deep. I pour the syrup through the screened inner cover.


----------



## Billboard (Dec 28, 2014)

I dont get the upside down feeder thing. Its a jar, pail or whatever with little holes in the lid. Now where does the syrup go to? I mean the bees dont get in line and suck on a hole. Does it just drip down and they eat the puddle? What does the puddle fall on?


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

If you must use the frame feeder, there are ways to refill the feeder without disturbing the bees. I have done it like this:
























That said, I like the pail feeders best. It reduces robbing, and does not drown bees, while being fairly easy to refill. Physics takes care of feeding the bees. HTH


----------



## flyin-lowe (May 15, 2014)

I built one of Fat Bee Mans feeders last year. It is a top feeder and has a ladder system built in that is covered in screen/mesh so there was no drowning.


----------



## beegum (Dec 9, 2014)

LB, Now that is an IDEA! I'm using it. THANKS


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Billboard said:


> I dont get the upside down feeder thing. Its a jar, pail or whatever with little holes in the lid. Now where does the syrup go to? I mean the bees dont get in line and suck on a hole. Does it just drip down and they eat the puddle? What does the puddle fall on?


The syrup stays in the pail/jar via vacuum. The bees do get in line and remove the syrup from the holes. It will puddle a little when there are temp extremes. They just get in line and suck it all up.


----------



## dudelt (Mar 18, 2013)

I apologize ahead for adding another question into this thread but it is related. I have never used a frame feeder and always used the mason jar through the top. Last fall I changed to top entrances to reduce moisture for the winter and don't feel like switching them back. How well does the frame feeder work with the top entrance? It seems with the food so close to the entrance it would encourage robbing. Anyone have experience with this?


----------



## Billboard (Dec 28, 2014)

I was joking when i asked do they get in line and suck on the holes. So how far off the surface does the lid have to be?


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

>> So how far off the surface does the lid have to be?

Well, there needs to be at least 'bee space' (can be slightly more) between the lid and any lower object to allow the bees to get to the feeder.

Often the jar is sitting in a hole in an inner cover that supports the jar above the frames. In some cases the inner cover hole is screened and the jar lid sits on the screen. In other cases there is no screen and the wider shoulders of the jar rest on the edge of the hole and support the jar. What was shown in an earlier photo (post #12) appears to be an empty box on top of the inner cover to shield the jar from the elements. Normally there would be a top cover on that box - presumably removed to take the photo.


----------



## Thershey (Mar 12, 2014)

Y


Rader Sidetrack said:


> >> So how far off the surface does the lid have to be?
> 
> Well, there needs to be at least 'bee space' (can be slightly more) between the lid and any lower object to allow the bees to get to the feeder.
> 
> Often the jar is sitting in a hole in an inner cover that supports the jar above the frames. In some cases the inner cover hole is screened and the jar lid sits on the screen. In other cases there is no screen and the wider shoulders of the jar rest on the edge of the hole and support the jar. What was shown in an earlier photo (post #12) appears to be an empty box on top of the inner cover to shield the jar from the elements. Normally there would be a top cover on that box - presumably removed to take the photo.


One small but important note, IF you are using a mason jar lid with ring over the screen you need to put the lid on inside out (rubber out). The lids are slightly convex, if you put them on as you would to can they cant quite reach through the screen and across the indentation to access the syrup.


----------



## Billboard (Dec 28, 2014)

I think I'll make a pail type feeder and buy a frame feeder for both hives. Just sounds good to have 2 ways for feeding. When I poke holes thru the bucket lid. I'm gunna use 1 gal buckets. I've read that you put 6 or 7 holes in it. Can you put as many holes in it that you want. More holes mean more bees feeding at once.


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

Billboard said:


> .... I've read that you put 6 or 7 holes in it. Can you put as many holes in it that you want. More holes mean more bees feeding at once.


The number of holes depends on your purpose for feeding. If they have enough stores and you are just stimulating brood production you can use fewer and smaller holes. If you want to feed a lot in a small time window, more holes. I bend a paperclip, heat it with a butane torch til it glows red hot, then poke holes in the top. Ten or twelve holes works for me (you can cover them with a 50 cent piece) I put the bucket over the hole in the inner cover, then put an empty hive body on the inner cover and the top on that. HTH


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

dudelt said:


> ...How well does the frame feeder work with the top entrance? It seems with the food so close to the entrance it would encourage robbing. Anyone have experience with this?


Depends on the strength of the hive. Strong hive, no problem. Weak hive, may be a problem. A robbing screen, adapted for the upper entrance might help.


----------



## ccar2000 (Aug 9, 2009)

I have only utilized the Mother Lode brand of frame feeders. They seem to be a well built product. The lids and ladders fit tightly in place.
I find them easy to fill by blowing smoke into one of the openings and waiting for the bees to emerge. Once they are out I am able to insert my funnel and often times, pour an entire gallon of syrup into the feeder.
There a very few drowned bees and that is a lot less bees than the hive top feeders I used in the past.
I have both upper and lower entrances on my hives. They are 3/8"x2" and I think the bees find them to be highly defensible. The lower entrance has a robber screen in place year around as well. I have not experienced robbing since engaging this set up.
I leave the feeders in my hives year around without any issues. Actually, when I open the hive for inspection it is easiest to remove the feeder and set it to the side leaving plenty of room for frame manipulations.


----------



## dudelt (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks LeeB. The robber screen is a ridiculously obvious solution I overlooked and really easy to do!


----------

